# Aggiornamento modulo gpac con errore [risolto]

## mrl4n

Sto cercando di aggiornare media-video/x264-encoder per necessità di editing audio video ma una volta arrivato all'aggiornamento di gpac ricevo un'errore, che dal log non riesco a decifrare.

```
>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gpac-0.4.5.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r1/work

>>> Unpacking gpac-0.4.5-patches-2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r1/work

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Applying various patches (bugfixes/updates) ...

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m   010_all_picdeps.patch ...

^[[A^[[95C  ^[[34;01m[ ^[[32;01mok^[[34;01m ]^[[0m

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m   100_all_ffmpegheaders.patch ...

^[[A^[[95C  ^[[34;01m[ ^[[32;01mok^[[34;01m ]^[[0m

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m   110_all_implicitdecls.patch ...

^[[A^[[95C  ^[[34;01m[ ^[[32;01mok^[[34;01m ]^[[0m

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m   120_all_newffmpeg.patch ...

^[[A^[[95C  ^[[34;01m[ ^[[32;01mok^[[34;01m ]^[[0m

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m   130_all_swscalecall.patch ...

^[[A^[[95C  ^[[34;01m[ ^[[32;01mok^[[34;01m ]^[[0m

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m   140_all_paconfig.patch ...

^[[A^[[95C  ^[[34;01m[ ^[[32;01mok^[[34;01m ]^[[0m

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m   150_all_ffmpeglink.patch ...

^[[A^[[95C  ^[[34;01m[ ^[[32;01mok^[[34;01m ]^[[0m

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m   160_all_externalamr.patch ...

^[[A^[[95C  ^[[34;01m[ ^[[32;01mok^[[34;01m ]^[[0m

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m   170_all_xlink.patch ...

^[[A^[[95C  ^[[34;01m[ ^[[32;01mok^[[34;01m ]^[[0m

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m   180_all_bof.patch ...

^[[A^[[95C  ^[[34;01m[ ^[[32;01mok^[[34;01m ]^[[0m

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Done with patching

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Applying glx-define-prototype.patch ...

^[[A^[[95C  ^[[34;01m[ ^[[32;01mok^[[34;01m ]^[[0m

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r1/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r1/work/gpac ...

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --syscon$

** System Configuration

Install prefix: /usr

Source path: /var/tmp/portage/media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r1/work/gpac

C compiler: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

make: make

CPU: x86

Big Endian: no

** GPAC 0.4.5 Core Configuration **

debug version: no

GProf enabled: no

Memory tracking enabled: no

read-only version: no

fixed-point version: no

IPV6 Support: yes

IsoMedia MovieFragments support: yes

SVG Support disabled: no

** Detected libraries **

zlib: system

OSS Audio: no

ALSA Audio: yes

Jack Audio: no

PulseAudio Audio: no

X11 Shared Memory support: yes (path: /usr/X11R6)

X11 XVideo support: yes

SDL Support: yes

OpenGL support: yes

TinyGL support: no

OpenSSL support: yes

Mozilla XUL/GECKO support: no

Joystick support: no

Renoir enabled: no

DVB Support: yes

XMLPRC Support: yes

wxWidgets support: no

** Extra Libraries used **

SpiderMonkey: no

FreeType: system

JPEG: system

OpenJPEG: no

PNG: system

MAD: system

FAAD: system

XVID: system

FFMPEG: system

Xiph OGG: system

Xiph Vorbis: system

Xiph Theora: system

A52 (AC3): system

Creating config.mak

Done - type 'make help' for make info, 'make' to build

make -j5 -j1 'OPTFLAGS=-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing'

make -C src all

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r1/work/gpac/src'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r1/work/gpac/include  -I../ -DGPAC_HAVE_CONFIG_H $

utils/os_divers.c: In function 'gf_prompt_get_char':

utils/os_divers.c:616: warning: ignoring return value of 'read', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r1/work/gpac/include  -I../ -DGPAC_HAVE_CONFIG_H $

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r1/work/gpac/include  -I../ -DGPAC_HAVE_CONFIG_H $

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r1/work/gpac/include  -I../ -DGPAC_HAVE_CONFIG_H $

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r1/work/gpac/include  -I../ -DGPAC_HAVE_CONFIG_H $

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r1/work/gpac/include  -I../ -DGPAC_HAVE_CONFIG_H $

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r1/work/gpac/include  -I../ -DGPAC_HAVE_CONFIG_H $

utils/bitstream.c: In function 'gf_bs_read_data':

utils/bitstream.c:339: warning: ignoring return value of 'fread', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r1/work/gpac/include  -I../ -DGPAC_HAVE_CONFIG_H $

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r1/work/gpac/include  -I../ -DGPAC_HAVE_CONFIG_H $

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r1/work/gpac/include  -I../ -DGPAC_HAVE_CONFIG_H $

utils/downloader.c: In function 'gf_dm_data_received':

utils/downloader.c:788: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

utils/downloader.c: In function 'http_do_requests':

utils/downloader.c:1161: warning: ignoring return value of 'fread', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r1/work/gpac/include  -I../ -DGPAC_HAVE_CONFIG_H $

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r1/work/gpac/include  -I../ -DGPAC_HAVE_CONFIG_H $

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r1/work/gpac/include  -I../ -DGPAC_HAVE_CONFIG_H $

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r1/work/gpac/include  -I../ -DGPAC_HAVE_CONFIG_H $

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r1/work/gpac/include  -I../ -DGPAC_HAVE_CONFIG_H $

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r1/work/gpac/include  -I../ -DGPAC_HAVE_CONFIG_H $

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r1/work/gpac/include  -I../ -DGPAC_HAVE_CONFIG_H $

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r1/work/gpac/include  -I../ -DGPAC_HAVE_CONFIG_H $

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r1/work/gpac/include  -I../ -DGPAC_HAVE_CONFIG_H $

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r1/work/gpac/include  -I../ -DGPAC_HAVE_CONFIG_H $

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r1/work/gpac/include  -I../ -DGPAC_HAVE_CONFIG_H $

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r1/work/gpac/include  -I../ -DGPAC_HAVE_CONFIG_H $

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r1/work/gpac/include  -I../ -DGPAC_HAVE_CONFIG_H $

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r1/work/gpac/include  -I../ -DGPAC_HAVE_CONFIG_H $

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r1/work/gpac/include  -I../ -DGPAC_HAVE_CONFIG_H $

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r1/work/gpac/include  -I../ -DGPAC_HAVE_CONFIG_H $

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r1/work/gpac/include  -I../ -DGPAC_HAVE_CONFIG_H $

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r1/work/gpac/include  -I../ -DGPAC_HAVE_CONFIG_H $

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r1/work/gpac/include  -I../ -DGPAC_HAVE_CONFIG_H $

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r1/work/gpac/include  -I../ -DGPAC_HAVE_CONFIG_H $

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r1/work/gpac/include  -I../ -DGPAC_HAVE_CONFIG_H $

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r1/work/gpac/include  -I../ -DGPAC_HAVE_CONFIG_H $

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r1/work/gpac/include  -I../ -DGPAC_HAVE_CONFIG_H $

In file included from ffmpeg_decode.c:25:

ffmpeg_in.h:62:29: error: ffmpeg/avformat.h: No such file or directory

In file included from ffmpeg_decode.c:25:

ffmpeg_in.h:87: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'AVCodecContext'

ffmpeg_in.h:121: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'AVFormatContext'

ffmpeg_decode.c:28: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

ffmpeg_decode.c: In function 'FFDEC_LoadDSI':

ffmpeg_decode.c:56: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'codec'

ffmpeg_decode.c:63: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:64: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:65: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:65: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:66: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:66: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:70: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'codec'

ffmpeg_decode.c:71: error: 'CODEC_ID_SVQ3' undeclared (first use in this function)

ffmpeg_decode.c:71: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

ffmpeg_decode.c:71: error: for each function it appears in.)

ffmpeg_decode.c:78: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:79: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:80: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:80: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:81: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:82: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:87: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:88: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:89: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:89: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:90: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:90: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c: In function 'FFDEC_AttachStream':

ffmpeg_decode.c:107: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:114: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:114: error: 'CODEC_TYPE_AUDIO' undeclared (first use in this function)

ffmpeg_decode.c:115: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:116: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:117: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:122: error: 'FFDec' has no member ffmpeg_decode.c:122: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:124: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:124: error: 'CODEC_TYPE_VIDEO' undeclared (first use in this function)

ffmpeg_decode.c:125: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:126: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:128: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:130: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:132: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'codec'

ffmpeg_decode.c:141: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:142: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:143: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:144: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:149: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:150: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:151: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:154: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:155: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:156: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:158: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'codec'

ffmpeg_decode.c:166: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:169: error: 'CODEC_ID_MPEG4' undeclared (first use in this function)

ffmpeg_decode.c:172: error: 'CODEC_ID_H264' undeclared (first use in this function)

ffmpeg_decode.c:183: error: 'CODEC_ID_MPEG2VIDEO' undeclared (first use in this function)

ffmpeg_decode.c:186: error: 'CODEC_ID_MJPEG' undeclared (first use in this function)

ffmpeg_decode.c:189: error: 'CODEC_ID_SVQ3' undeclared (first use in this function)

ffmpeg_decode.c:193: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:197: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:198: error: 'CODEC_ID_MP2' undeclared (first use in this function)

ffmpeg_decode.c:203: error: 'CODEC_ID_DVD_SUBTITLE' undeclared (first use in this function)

ffmpeg_decode.c:205: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'codec'

ffmpeg_decode.c:208: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'codec'

ffmpeg_decode.c:222: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:223: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:228: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'check_h264_isma'

ffmpeg_decode.c:232: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:233: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:234: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:237: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'frame'

ffmpeg_decode.c:240: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:240: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'codec'

ffmpeg_decode.c:244: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'codec'

ffmpeg_decode.c:244: error: 'CODEC_ID_MP3' undeclared (first use in this function)

ffmpeg_decode.c:244: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'codec'

ffmpeg_decode.c:245: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:245: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:248: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:248: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:249: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:249: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:250: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:250: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:252: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'codec'

ffmpeg_decode.c:254: error: 'CODEC_ID_MJPEGB' undeclared (first use in this function)

ffmpeg_decode.c:255: error: 'CODEC_ID_LJPEG' undeclared (first use in this function)

ffmpeg_decode.c:259: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'pix_fmt'

ffmpeg_decode.c:262: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'frame'

ffmpeg_decode.c:263: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:263: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'frame'

ffmpeg_decode.c:264: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'pix_fmt'

ffmpeg_decode.c:267: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'pix_fmt'

ffmpeg_decode.c:270: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:270: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:272: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'out_pix_fmt'

ffmpeg_decode.c:272: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'pix_fmt'

ffmpeg_decode.c:278: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'out_pix_fmt'

ffmpeg_decode.c: In function 'FFDEC_DetachStream':

ffmpeg_decode.c:288: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:289: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:289: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:290: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:291: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c: In function 'FFDEC_GetCapabilities':

ffmpeg_decode.c:310: error: 'FF_INPUT_BUFFER_PADDING_SIZE' undeclared (first use in this function)

ffmpeg_decode.c:317: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:328: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:331: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:345: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:348: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:351: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:354: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:355: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'out_pix_fmt'

ffmpeg_decode.c:364: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:364: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'out_pix_fmt'

ffmpeg_decode.c:375: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c: In function 'FFDEC_SetCapabilities':

ffmpeg_decode.c:393: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'frame_start'

ffmpeg_decode.c:394: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c: In function 'FFDEC_ProcessData':

ffmpeg_decode.c:420: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:425: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:428: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:443: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'frame_start'

ffmpeg_decode.c:446: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'frame_start'

ffmpeg_decode.c:446: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'frame_start'

ffmpeg_decode.c:449: error: 'AVCODEC_MAX_AUDIO_FRAME_SIZE' undeclared (first use in this function)

ffmpeg_decode.c:450: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:450: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'audio_buf'

ffmpeg_decode.c:450: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'frame_start'

ffmpeg_decode.c:450: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'frame_start'

ffmpeg_decode.c:452: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'frame_start'

ffmpeg_decode.c:453: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'frame_start'

ffmpeg_decode.c:455: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:457: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:457: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:461: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:461: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:471: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:471: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:477: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'audio_buf'

ffmpeg_decode.c:481: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'frame_start'

ffmpeg_decode.c:482: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'frame_start'

ffmpeg_decode.c:483: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'frame_start'

ffmpeg_decode.c:487: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:492: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:493: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:495: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'check_h264_isma'

ffmpeg_decode.c:524: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'check_h264_isma'

ffmpeg_decode.c:527: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'check_h264_isma'

ffmpeg_decode.c:528: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'check_h264_isma'

ffmpeg_decode.c:532: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:532: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'frame'

ffmpeg_decode.c:539: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'codec'

ffmpeg_decode.c:543: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:544: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'codec'

ffmpeg_decode.c:544: error: 'CODEC_ID_H263' undeclared (first use in this function)

ffmpeg_decode.c:545: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'codec'

ffmpeg_decode.c:545: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:545: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'codec'

ffmpeg_decode.c:546: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:546: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'frame'

ffmpeg_decode.c:548: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:549: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'codec'

ffmpeg_decode.c:550: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'codec'

ffmpeg_decode.c:551: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:551: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'codec'

ffmpeg_decode.c:556: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:558: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:558: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:559: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:559: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:560: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'out_pix_fmt'

ffmpeg_decode.c:563: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'check_h264_isma'

ffmpeg_decode.c:573: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:573: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:574: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:574: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:617: error: 'AVPicture' undeclared (first use in this function)

ffmpeg_decode.c:617: error: expected ';' before 'pict'

ffmpeg_decode.c:619: error: 'pict' undeclared (first use in this function)

ffmpeg_decode.c:620: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'out_pix_fmt'

ffmpeg_decode.c:622: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:623: error: 'PIX_FMT_RGB24' undeclared (first use in this function)

ffmpeg_decode.c:626: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:626: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:627: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:627: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:628: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:629: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:630: error: 'PIX_FMT_YUV420P' undeclared (first use in this function)

ffmpeg_decode.c:631: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'frame'

ffmpeg_decode.c:632: error: expected expression before ')' token

ffmpeg_decode.c:639: error: expected expression before ')' token

ffmpeg_decode.c: In function 'FFDEC_CanHandleStream':

ffmpeg_decode.c:692: error: 'CODEC_ID_MP2' undeclared (first use in this function)

ffmpeg_decode.c:701: error: 'CODEC_ID_MPEG4' undeclared (first use in this function)

ffmpeg_decode.c:703: error: 'CODEC_ID_H264' undeclared (first use in this function)

ffmpeg_decode.c:713: error: 'CODEC_ID_MPEG2VIDEO' undeclared (first use in this function)

ffmpeg_decode.c:727: warning: comparison between pointer and integer

ffmpeg_decode.c:728: warning: comparison between pointer and integer

ffmpeg_decode.c: In function 'FFDEC_GetCodecName':

ffmpeg_decode.c:736: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'codec'

ffmpeg_decode.c:737: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'codec'

ffmpeg_decode.c:737: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'codec'

ffmpeg_decode.c: In function 'FFDEC_Delete':

ffmpeg_decode.c:773: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

ffmpeg_decode.c:773: error: 'FFDec' has no member named 'ctx'

make[2]: *** [ffmpeg_decode.opic] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r1/work/gpac/modules/ffmpeg_in'

make[1]: *** [plugs] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r1/work/gpac/modules'

make: *** [mods] Error 2

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m ERROR: media-video/gpac-0.4.5-r1 failed.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m Call stack:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m             environment, line 2726:  Called die

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The specific snippet of code:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m       emake -j1 OPTFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" || die "emake failed."

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m  The die message:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   emake failed.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m
```

Queste le mie USE in make.conf

```
USE="xvmc sasl mp4 asf X a52 aac aften alsa avi cdda cdparanoia cdr css cups dvd embedded encode

     ffmpeg gphoto2 gtk hal kde lame matroska mng mp3 mpeg msn mysql nsplugin

     odcb ogg opengl pam ppds qt3 qt4 scanner sql svg symlink timidity vorbis

     w32codecs webkit win32codecs xvid -arts -gnome"

```

EDIT: ho eseguito un'aggiornamento di tutto il sistema e il problema si è risolto da solo,

----------

